# Water Heater Slowly Dies On Gas



## Kelvininin (Dec 27, 2014)

Second time using the RV. Fired the water heater on propane, it ran for about 10-15 mins then the flame slowly tapered off like we were running out of propane. The heater would attempt to refire but only produce a small lazy flame. After the unit sat for a while it would refire fine. Connections are clean, the orifice on the valve assembly is clean, tanks are full, all other appliances fire fine at the same time. The controller is behaving as I would expect it would.

The Trailer is a 2006 Outback 28KRS, the water heater is an Atwood GC6AA-10E

Any ideas? I have never seen solenoid valves fail like this.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds like ice formation in the regulator but if other items like the stove top are working correctly then it rules the regulator out. The isolation solenoid could also be icing up if it is restricted. Taking that valve apart to clean is not normally recommended or even possible in most cases but you can still pull the inlet connection and look for debris that may be partially blocking the isolation valve inlet.


----------



## Kelvininin (Dec 27, 2014)

CamperAndy said:


> Sounds like ice formation in the regulator but if other items like the stove top are working correctly then it rules the regulator out. The isolation solenoid could also be icing up if it is restricted. Taking that valve apart to clean is not normally recommended or even possible in most cases but you can still pull the inlet connection and look for debris that may be partially blocking the isolation valve inlet.


I have already partially disassembled the valve assembly, it was clean.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The safety thermocouple should result in a more open shut response but I would try a new thermocouple before replacing the control valve. They are not very cheap to replace and that would be my next suggestion.


----------



## Kelvininin (Dec 27, 2014)

ob277rl said:


> Kelvininin have you tried turning off both of the propane tank valves and then reopening them slowly. The newer propane tanks have a safety feature built into the shutoff valve; if they are opened up to quickly an automatic restrictor will slow the flow of propane. This restrictor is reset by shutting off the tank and turning it back on slowly. Also check the position of the auto changeover valve that both tanks are connected to. It needs to be positioned toward the tank you are using. I have found it is best to open both tanks so the auto changeover valve can do what it is designed to do. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


I have poured over the regulators and tanks. I don't think they are the issue considering I can fire all the appliances at the same time while the water heater is not working properly. I am going to go after the supply line tomorrow. I am just going to replace it all together and route it so that it can't hang up on anything.


----------



## Kelvininin (Dec 27, 2014)

The water heater is fixed and you'll never guess what was causing the trouble.

during my troubleshooting process I replaced the copper tuning gas supply line since the existing line had a small kink. That didn't fix the problem. The heater was getting gas, plenty of it, the burner and tube assembly where clean. So logic dictated that there was something not right with the gas valve assembly.

So I did what any mechanically inclined cheap butthead would do... I serviced the non-serviceable valve. The valve is in great shape, diaphragm is perfect, seats are clean and no indication of wear, springs are good.... When inspecting the vent cap for the regulator, I found it was not properly machined leaving no flow path to equalize the atmospheric side of the regulator. Simple fix with a drill bit.

I now have a fully functioning water heater.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Pictures please? You have an older unit so it must have been an issue since the beginning for the first owner.


----------



## Kelvininin (Dec 27, 2014)

CamperAndy said:


> Pictures please? You have an older unit so it must have been an issue since the beginning for the first owner.


Unfortunately I didn't take any pictures. But yes. This issue must have been with the camper the whole time. I don't think the previous owners did much dry camping. The camper had only one battery when we bought and no indication that a second battery was ever installed. I installed a second battery. Below is a picture if a new gas valve assembly for my water heater. You can clearly see the brass vent cap on top of the regulator.


----------

